# How can someone get schizophrenia?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

How can a person give themselves schizophrenia? Is it only by drugs? How can someone choose which imaginary people to talk to? like a friend?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do it all the time. I guess if it ever gets to the point where I fully believe in my creations, that's schizophrenia??? lol.

Then again little kids BELIEVE in imaginary friends, like really believe, but we don't call them schizophrenic...


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Schizophrenia is a stem of the umbrella of psychosis. Psychosis can be induced by drug use, drug interactions, or it can simply develop on its own. You won't develop schizophrenia by thinking or worrying about it too much. People either get it, or they don't... and clearly not everybody gets SZ!

If it happens, it happens... but at least schizophrenia is treatable on a much higher success level than DP.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Prevalent medical theory is that there is a genetic weakness combined with environmental stress factors.

*Dopamine and Glutamate in Psychiatric Disorders, Chapter 6 - Dopamine and Schizophrenia*

"Most often it will begin after puberty with males starting earlier than females."

"Although the etiology is not yet fully elucidated, there is ample evidence that genetic factors play an important role. &#8230; However, these studies have also shown that the genetics of schizophrenia are highly complex..."

"In spite of the large amount of evidence that genes play a role in schizophrenia, there is also ample evidence that such factors only induce a predisposition and cannot, by themselves, explain the occurrence of schizophrenia."

"Among the early environmental risk factors are _prenatal stress factors_ such as famine, unwantedness of a pregnancy, and death of a spouse during pregnancy, _perinatal stress factors_, such as obstetric complications, especially low Apgar scores, and _early postnatal factors_, such as rearing in an urban environment, immigration, and parental loss. In addition to these early environmental factors, there is evidence that environmental factors later in life may increase the risk of developing schizophrenia, including stressful life events and cannabis use."

"As with the etiology, the pathology of schizophrenia is still an enigma. In general the brains of patients with schizophrenia are smaller, with larger ventricles and gyri and smaller cortical volumes. In addition to these more global deficits, a number of specific, though more subtle neuropathological findings have been reported. These focus predominantly on the hippocampal formation and the prefrontal cortex. Deficits have also been described in many other brain areas, including the cerebellum, basal ganglia, thalamus, and cigulate cortex."

More recent studies show reduced CFS glutamate levels and Glycine abnormalities as well. Research is actually very early. Even the treatment with neuroleptics predates any understanding of dopamine dysregulation.

*How can a person give themselves schizophrenia? Is it only by drugs?*

While certain strains of weed, such as skunk, show a high causal influence, especially below 20 years old, the biggest factor is stress (which comes in all sorts of forms and levels of intensity). Certainly drug induced stress, whether emotional or physiological, can be 'the straw that breaks the camels back'.

Most 'mental' issues, physiological and/or psychological are 'triggered' by stress. Once 'shifted' to such a state, especially with a genetic predisposition, it can be difficult to get back on track. A derailed train simply needs a crane to lift it back where it belongs. But we don't really have a 'crane' equivalent for brain derailment. However, ultimately to body wants to be well and tries to get back on track.

*How can someone choose which imaginary people to talk to? like a friend?*

Having imaginary friends is not schizophrenia, nor does it cause it. Also, some people have survived abuse by creating imaginary worlds. These are just different perspectives on life - not outright delusions. The goal of therapy in these cases is to better connect these different worlds. But this is only needed if an individual suffers 'disorganization' from these different states of reality.

Every person has dreams and hopes. Many that are unattainable. Who, at some point in there life hasn't wanted to be able to fly like a bird? It only becomes a problem if unrealistic dreams become obsessions or you start jumping off buildings.

But dissociation is very different that schizophrenia. And 'friends in your head' can be a factor in either problem.

Hope this helps


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can we post links instead of chapters?

As far as we know , you do not get schiz from doing drugs. It could be triggered by it, but that means it was in your body already. There are some other theories, but it's thought to be genetic, if not inherited, it's in your DNA .it's nit somehi g you can catch. I hink there's also a possibility of it, as well as some other disorders with traumatic brain injury


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I give up responding here. My God, this negative marks people get.

All I can say is DP/DR is NOT schizophrenia and you can't MAKE yourself get schizophrenia. It is a neurological disorder and it can be on a spectrum from extremely serious to those who are very high functioning. Yes, as with any disability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

*Merck Manual link to schizophrenia.*
http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/psychiatric_disorders/schizophrenia_and_related_disorders/schizophrenia.html

*Merck Manual link to DP*
http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/psychiatric_disorders/dissociative_disorders/depersonalization_disorder.html?qt=depersonalization%20disorder&alt=sh


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Schizophrenia is a life long illness. I don't know that you can say it has a higher treatment rate. It is CONTROLLED. It is a lifetime illness. And some do better than others. Schizophrenia is Hell. DP/DR is Hell. Epilepsy is Hell. Having a stroke is Hell. Having Alzheimer's is Hell.
> 
> 1 in 6 individuals has a severe mental illness: schizophrenia, bipolar, schizoaffectve. MANAGEMENT is the treatment, with imperfect strategies and THERE IS NO CURE.


Sadly, management is all that one can do. For some, schizophrenia can be very troublesome. In general, there are two categories of symptoms. "Positive", such as delusions and "Negative" such as anhedonia. The treatment of both categories is exactly opposite. Since the delusions are most harmful, they get the treatment.

Hopefully in time medical research will find ways to treat both. Atypical psychotics are an attempt in this direction.

Regrettably there is a stigma to schizophrenia. It is simple one of many crappy disorders a person can suffer. Quite a number live productive lives. More could do so if people were kinder to them.

Anxiety and visual distortions can make one fear this disorder. And it doesn't help when doctors say you are when you aren't.

Some dissociative states can make a person feel as if they are suddenly different or 'have a different person inside them'. This sensation is very different than, as Dreamer mentions, hearing persistent voices telling you to put your hand in the garbage disposal.

Best thing is to accept where you are in life and work to make things better. Don't worry that the sky is falling - if (when) it does, we can deal with it then.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> *Merck Manual link to schizophrenia.*
> http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/psychiatric_disorders/schizophrenia_and_related_disorders/schizophrenia.html
> 
> *Merck Manual link to DP*
> http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/psychiatric_disorders/dissociative_disorders/depersonalization_disorder.html?qt=depersonalization%20disorder&alt=sh


I want Daphne Simeone to do a study on Abraxas.

Also, I would love for someone to publish a report about the cases that were successfully treated.

Schizophrenia is USUALLY a lifelong illness. Doesn't mean it is for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

newyork said:


> Schizophrenia is USUALLY a lifelong illness. Doesn't mean it is for everyone.


Unless I have gone to Mars, severe mental illnesses are never "cured." They are controlled. I also believe that with schizophrenia there is a degree of "burnout" as one gets older, but not necessarily. I know individuals in their 60s who are high functionning, but still have schizophrenia. They always have it. Their brains are different, as is the brain of someone with autism.

If you have an article on cured schizophrenia I will look at it.

Visual:


> If you mean that having a predisposition means you will eventually get the disorder, then I strongly disagree. Predisposition simple means a weakness, not a destiny. Perhaps I misunderstood what you meant.


Well obviously it is not easy to sort out nature/nurture and even with identical twins, one may develop schizophrenia, the other be perfectly healthy. We don't KNOW the answer. What I'm saying I guess is that a predisposition ups the likelihood of onset REGARDLESS of stressor, which could be a rec drug, etc. But I think people here think they can "think themselves into schizophrenia" which is not possible.

Again, if there are any medical articles indicating that, I'm happy to update my knowledge.

Another proverb: "A stitch in time saves nine." Someone with schizophrenia or psychosis would say, "Oh, that means it is good to sew." not, "Nipping a problem in the bud ahead of time will save more work in the future."

Thinking is disrupted, logic, congition, etc., etc.

But say if a parent has schizophrenia, or a sibling does, there is a FAR greater window of opportunity. Also, there is a major genetic/familial component with bipolar, etc.

And again, I can say with my cancer. 
1. I have always lived a healthy life style
2. I do not have any risk factors save stress/emotional - don't smoke, don't drink, etc., etc.
3. I do not carry either breast cancer gene (I was tested)
4. BUT, both my maternal aunt and my mother had breast cancer

But all of these factors don't guarantee I wouldn't have gotten it, and don't guarantee I would have. But having my mother and her sister have it put me in an increased risk group. But I will never know for certain, at least now why I got it, why other girlfriends have it, and others don't.

One in 8 women will develop breast cancer. There must be some reason why. We don't know. But the statistics remain relatively constant. Same with schizoprhenia.

It just isn't clear, but I guess I was really angry that someone believes they can THINK themselves into a mental disorder. You can't THINK yourself into autism, or cancer, or an appendicitis.

I don't understand why schizophrenia is still SO misunderstood here. It is a never ending discussion.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, we need to nt he so general, there areplenty of people with schiz who can understand metaphors. Remember beautiful mind. 1 person in 20 to 25 or one in every 4 or 5 households has a disabling mental illness. Many people are treated successfuly to a point where they can work and live a meaningful life. Disabiliies include all forms and categories including psychotic, thought, mood, anxiety, dissociative , substance use and personality disorders. A mental illness does not always mean incapable or incompetant, neither does a disability


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Ok, we need to nt he so general, there areplenty of people with schiz who can understand metaphors. Remember beautiful mind. 1 person in 20 to 25 or one in every 4 or 5 households has a disabling mental illness. Many people are treated successfuly to a point where they can work and live a meaningful life. Disabiliies include all forms and categories including psychotic, thought, mood, anxiety, dissociative , substance use and personality disorders. A mental illness does not always mean incapable or incompetant, neither does a disability


I absolutely give up here. I give links. I KNOW and have worked with mentally ill people for 20+ years. I myself have mentally ill family members. Somehow that doesn't seem to matter.
And I wish to God the negative and positives would be removed.

ALL disabilities are on a spectrum, obviously. Using a proverb is ONE of many ways to diagnose concrete from abstract thinking. Someone who is in a psychotic state tends to have much difficulty with cognitive abilities and thinks in a very concrete manner. Also, it is a useful tool (ONE OF MANY) in diagnosing other cognitive disorders.

No one reads what I have to say.

ALL ILLNESS IN EXISTENCE IS ON A SPECTRUM, from a bad cold to a mild cold for the love of God.

I really give up here. Once and for all.
I'd like to take this link off of my website as the place has gone wild with cruelty, then I become angry and defensive.
Love to those who are empathetic and kind and who really give a hoot about others.
The internet is a terrible place to try to communicate with strangers. And the cruelty is unbearable. And people not listening.
I hope we are all well. I wish there was NO illness of any kind. But it is a fact.

ON A SPECTRUM. EVERYONE IS UNIQUE.

Sorry for any comments I've made. God Help me, I suppose you all find me to be a bitch. And I'm not.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> I give up responding here. My God, this negative marks people get.
> 
> All I can say is DP/DR is NOT schizophrenia and you can't MAKE yourself get schizophrenia. It is a neurological disorder and it can be on a spectrum from extremely serious to those who are very high functioning. Yes, as with any disability.


This. DP/DR has _nothing _to do with schizophrenia. So, pretty please... with sugar on top. Fucking stop talking about it.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> This. DP/DR has _nothing _to do with schizophrenia. So, pretty please... with sugar on top. Fucking stop talking about it.


No one ever said DPDR has anything to do with schizophrenia. I believe Mobius began this topic asking about schizophrenia with no mention of DPDR. And my comment after his, was clearly a joke. Chill peeps.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

How do you get it? AFAIK the commonly accepted explanation you develop it as a result of some interaction between your genes and your environment, some diehard behaviourists and some die hard proponents of a pure biological approach to psychology will say that it is the result of just one of those two factors. Either way it develops, usually between the ages of 15 and 30 (15-25 for men, a little later for women), and usually no-one spots it developing until the sufferer enters a state of psychosis (at which point it becomes apparent to observers that something is very wrong) and they are hospitalised and treated.

And from there the prognosis varies depending on everything from the treatments which are available to the socio-economic status of the sufferer to the intelligence of the sufferer to the cultural background of the sufferer. As others have said, some schizophrenics do lead normal lives, many don't but that doesn't mean they are all permanently in institutions any more than it would be fair to say every diabetic is in hospitall all of the time. Schizophrenia is a chronic condition, just like asthama or diabetes or manic depression, and there are drugs they use to suppress the symptoms and improve functioning.

All that can be said really. Schizophrenics don't think themselves schizophrenic.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

People entering the prodromes can't think they are becoming schizo?


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> People entering the prodromes can't think they are becoming schizo?


Difficult to say. Anosognosia is a major sign of impending psychosis, here the patient simply doesn't realise there is something wrong with them; whether it is a requisite sign I'm no sure 

I suppose if someone comes from a family where mental illness is common and family members have witnessed others going through the prodrome it is possible they would know the signs but as for whether the actual sufferer sees it coming who knows, ask a medicated schizophrenic if they knew something was up before they entered a psychotic state.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

wow lol


----------

